# μαλλί-κλαρίνο



## Zazula (May 8, 2013)

Από τη σημασιακή μετατόπιση της λέξης _*κλαρινογαμπρός*_, μετατόπιση την οποία εν πολλοίς οφείλουμε στη φερώνυμη φεϊσμπουκική σελίδα: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Κλαρινογαμπρός/578226182190955 (και η οποία όλως εσχάτως λημματογραφήθηκε και στο σλανγκρ: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/klarinogampros_5165), προέκυψε υποχωρητικά ο όρος *μαλλί-κλαρίνο* ο οποίος περιγράφει την κόμμωση της σύγχρονης εκδοχής του κλαρινογαμπρού.


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2013)

...
Ο κλαρινογαμπρός, ορίτζιναλι θεσσαλιστί, λέγεται _γκαφαλάς_, _γκάφαλος_ ή _*γκαφάλι*_:

Χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλίας. Δηλώνει άτομο συνήθως χαμηλής μόρφωσης και καλλιέργειας, με παρουσιαστικό στα όρια της κακογουστιάς (μαλλιά & ντύσιμο) που σε παρέες διασκεδάζει κάνοντας φασαρία και ενοχλώντας τους διπλανούς του.
_Στο μπαρ χθες το βράδυ ήταν ωραία, μέχρι που πλάκωσαν κάποια γκαφάλια και την πέφτανε στις σερβιτόρες._

το οποίο προέκυψε από σημασιακή επέκταση και ταυτόχρονα περιορισμό σε συγκεκριμένα πολιτιστικά πλην όμως απολίτιστα χαρακτηριστικά του αρχικού _γκαφάλι_ ή _γκαΐλι_:

Ντοπιολαλιά του θεσσαλικού κάμπου (Τρίκαλα, Καρδίτσα κλπ). Βλάκας, βλακέντιος, ζουλάπι, βλακόμετρο, πυροβολημένος. Οι τρικαλινοί κράζουν ως γκαφάλια τους καρδιτσ(ι)ώτες και τανάπαλιν. Συνηθισμένες αβρότητες μεταξύ κοντοχωριανών.
_- Μιλήσατε με το Γιωργάκη;
- Τι να σε πω ρε φιλλλαράκι, ο τύπος είναι ντιπ καταντίπ γκαφάλ(ι) μλάμ..._

Ωστόσο, οι κλαρινογαμπροί που βλέπω στη σχετική σελίδα του φατσοβιβλίου είναι νεογκάφαλοι.

Σχετικά νήματα παλαιότερων εποχών: *mullet (haircut)* και *Vokuhila*.

Άσε με, μάνα, σηκώνω γκαφλαφάνα γκαφαλάνα. :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2013)

Επιτέλους ψηφίστηκε από το Β' θερινό τμήμα της Βουλής ο πολυαναμενόμενος Νόμος 4001/2013 ‘Περί κλαρινογαμπρισμού και άλλες διατάξεις’, ο οποίος πιθανότατα θα βάλει και ταφόπλακα στον (βραχύβιο, όπως αποδεικνύεται από τη νομική του καταδίκη — αλλά και πάλι όχι αρκετά βραχύβιο, όπως δείχνει η γενική ενόχληση που ξεσήκωσε) όρο τον οποίον πραγματεύεται το παρόν νήμα, καθότι στο Άρθρο 4 διαβάζουμε:«Όποιος προσωπικά, ή με βοήθεια τρίτου, επεξεργάζεται τα μαλλιά του ώστε αυτά να μένουν ανεπηρέαστα από τα στοιχεία της φύσης, τιμωρείται με κάθειρξη μέχρι δέκα ετών.»​


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2013)

Η φράση "κέρασα καλαμαράκια" που αναφέρεται στο σύνδεσμο πιο πάνω τι σημαίνει (εκτός απο το κυριολεκτικό);


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Η φράση "κέρασα καλαμαράκια" που αναφέρεται στο σύνδεσμο πιο πάνω τι σημαίνει (εκτός απο το κυριολεκτικό);


Προσωπικά δεν την έχω ακούσει αλλά υπέθεσα πως είναι ένας τρυφερά γλαφυρός τρόπος να πεις ότι «την κέρασες λουρίδες» λόγω της ομοιότητας στην κάτοψη με καλαμαροκέφαλο.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 4, 2013)

Και φυσικά, ο σωστός κλαρινογαμπρός που βρίσκεται στο -αγγλόφωνο και γερμανόφωνο τουλάχιστον- εξωτερικό και θέλει να φρεσκάρει την κόμμωση, θα τη ζητήσει στον κουρέα ως undercut (φωτογραφιούλες). Στη Γερμανία ιδιαίτερα, το μαλλί-κλαρίνο το βλέπεις αυτή την εποχή πιο συχνά κι από ποδήλατα σε πανεπιστημιούπολη...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2013)

daeman said:


> Ο κλαρινογαμπρός, ορίτζιναλι θεσσαλιστί, λέγεται _γκαφαλάς_, _γκάφαλος_ ή _*γκαφάλι*_:
> 
> Χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλίας. Δηλώνει άτομο συνήθως χαμηλής μόρφωσης και καλλιέργειας, με παρουσιαστικό στα όρια της κακογουστιάς (μαλλιά & ντύσιμο) που σε παρέες διασκεδάζει κάνοντας φασαρία και ενοχλώντας τους διπλανούς του.
> _Στο μπαρ χθες το βράδυ ήταν ωραία, μέχρι που πλάκωσαν κάποια γκαφάλια και την πέφτανε στις σερβιτόρες._
> ...


Κάνω την υπόθεση ότι η λέξη _γκαφάλι _πιθανόν να προέρχεται από το τουρκ. kafalı "κεφάλι" με ηχηροποίηση κ > γκ (ίσως και λόγω συμπροφοράς στην αιτιατική με το _τον_). Το kafalı (< kafa) δείχνει να είναι ελληνικής προέλευσης, οπότε εάν αληθεύει η υπόθεσή μου τότε το _γκαφάλι _είναι αντιδάνειο. Την σκέψη την έκανα διότι άκουγα απ' όλους τους Μικρασιάτες τού σογιού μου να λένε με προφορά /g/ το çekiç kafalı — το οποίο, παρεμπιπτόντως, βλέπω πως είναι ο "σφυροκέφαλος", ενώ οι δικοί μου το 'λεγαν με τη σημασία "ξεροκέφαλος, αγύριστο κεφάλι, ισχυρογνώμων"· σημασία για την οποία τα τουρκικά λεξικά δίνουν τη σύναψη dik kafalı.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2013)

Kafalı είναι αυτός που έχει κεφάλι, ο κεφαλούχος, γι' αυτό και «dik kafalı» = ο έχων ξερό κεφάλι. Η κατάληξη -li (lı/lu/lü ) μεταφράζεται όπως η κατάληξη -ούχος, γι' αυτό και şekerli = αυτός που έχει ζάχαρη, ζαχαρούχος, uğurlu = αυτός που έχει γούρι, γουρλής, κλπ. 

Το Νισανιάν λέει ότι η τουρκική λέξη kafa προέρχεται από την αραβική _ḳafāˀ قفاء [#ḳfw]_ που σημαίνει «κεφάλι», συγκεκριμένα το πάνω και το πίσω μέρος. Γράφει επίσης ότι η σχέση με το αρχαιοελληνικό _κεφαλή_ δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη. 

That said, είναι συνηθισμένη η τροπή του k σε g στα τουρκικά που μιλιούνται στην περιοχή κοντά στο Αζερμπαϊτζάν και κοντά στο Τουρκμενιστάν, στα βάθη της Τουρκίας δηλαδή.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Το Νισανιάν λέει ότι η τουρκική λέξη kafa προέρχεται από την αραβική _ḳafāˀ قفاء [#ḳfw]_ που σημαίνει «κεφάλι», συγκεκριμένα το πάνω και το πίσω μέρος. Γράφει επίσης ότι η σχέση με το αρχαιοελληνικό _κεφαλή_ δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη.


Έχεις δίκιο, έκανα λάθος στην υπόθεσή μου για την προέλευση των kafalı & kafa· και το ΕΛΝΕΓ στο αραβ. qafa κάνει την ετυμολογική αναγωγή κι εκεί σταματά (βλ. λ. _καφάσι_).


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Κάνω την υπόθεση ότι η λέξη _γκαφάλι _πιθανόν να προέρχεται από το τουρκ. kafalı "κεφάλι" με ηχηροποίηση κ > γκ (ίσως και λόγω συμπροφοράς στην αιτιατική με το _τον_). Το kafalı (< kafa) δείχνει να είναι ελληνικής προέλευσης, οπότε εάν αληθεύει η υπόθεσή μου τότε το _γκαφάλι _είναι αντιδάνειο. Την σκέψη την έκανα διότι άκουγα απ' όλους τους Μικρασιάτες τού σογιού μου να λένε με προφορά /g/ το çekiç kafalı — το οποίο, παρεμπιπτόντως, βλέπω πως είναι ο "σφυροκέφαλος", ενώ οι δικοί μου το 'λεγαν με τη σημασία "ξεροκέφαλος, αγύριστο κεφάλι, ισχυρογνώμων"· σημασία για την οποία τα τουρκικά λεξικά δίνουν τη σύναψη dik kafalı.



Συμπληρωματικά, κι επειδή ξέχασα να το αναφέρω στην αρχή που πιαστήκαμε με τα μεταφορικά, η αρχική σημασία της λέξης *γκαφάλι* στη Θεσσαλία ήταν (και είναι ακόμα, όσο κι αν δεν συνηθίζεται πολύ πια) το _*βουβάλι*_. Με το μεγάλο, αγύριστο κεφάλι.



Palavra said:


> ...
> Το Νισανιάν λέει ότι η τουρκική λέξη kafa προέρχεται από την αραβική _ḳafāˀ قفاء [#ḳfw]_ που σημαίνει «κεφάλι», συγκεκριμένα το πάνω και το πίσω μέρος. Γράφει επίσης ότι η σχέση με το αρχαιοελληνικό _κεφαλή_ δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη.
> ...



Απ' όπου υποθέτω ότι προέρχεται και το συχνό στην Κρήτη διαλεκτικό _ο_ _*καφάς*_ (ή *γκαφάς* με την ηχηροποίηση λόγω της αιτιατικής που λέει ο Ζαζ), δηλαδή ο σβέρκος. 

Σχετικό και το *καφάσι [SUP]2[/SUP]* (εκείνο που φεύγει, όχι το άλλο με τα φρούτα και τα ζαρζαβάτια ή το αποκρυπτικό καφασωτό): 
(λαϊκ.) το κεφάλι, μόνο στη ΦΡ _θα μου φύγει το ~_, θα τρελαθώ. [τουρκ. kafa ίσως παρετυμ. _καφάσι_[SUP]1 [/SUP]]


----------



## Palavra (Aug 22, 2013)

Το καφάσι δεν βγαίνει από το kafa, κεφάλι, αλλά από το kafes (με παραλλαγή kafas), που σημαίνει κλουβί και πλέγμα (γι' αυτό και καφασωτό) (κατά Νισανιάν, από αραβικό ḳafaṣ قفص εξ αραμαϊκού ḳapsā εκ λατινικού capsa, κουτί, σεντούκι).

Το _καφάσι_ στο _θα μου φύγει το καφάσι_ υποψιάζομαι ωστόσο ότι προέρχεται πράγματι από το kafa, κεφάλι, και συγκεκριμένα ότι αποτελεί παραφθορά αντίστοιχων τουρκικών εκφράσεων όπου χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη στο τρίτο πρόσωπο, π.χ. *kafası atmak* (τσαντίζομαι).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 22, 2013)

Μα υπάρχουν δύο _καφάσια _με διαφορετική ετυμολόγηση στο ΕΛΝΕΓ· το 'γραψα ήδη στο #9.


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Το καφάσι δεν βγαίνει από το kafa, κεφάλι, αλλά από το kafes (με παραλλαγή kafas), που σημαίνει κλουβί και πλέγμα (γι' αυτό και καφασωτό).



Α, εδώ πάει να λυθεί η παλιά απορία μου: τι στο καλό είναι το καφασωτό παράθυρο; Μπορεί κανείς να μου δείξει καμιά φωτογραφία;


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2013)

SBE said:


> Α, εδώ πάει να λυθεί η παλιά απορία μου: τι στο καλό είναι το καφασωτό παράθυρο; Μπορεί κανείς να μου δείξει καμιά φωτογραφία;



Η γκούγκλα είναι φίλη μας. Σίγουρα έχεις ξαναδεί τέτοιο, αποκρυπτικό αλλά όχι απόκρυφο:

http://p1.pkcdn.com/ξύλινο-καφασωτό-του-παραθύρου-alcazaba-de-malaga_173992.jpg 

Alcazaba de Málaga








Detalle de una ventana con celosia. Palacio de Los Leones. La Alhambra, UNESCO. Ciudad de GRANADA. Andalucia. España


*celosía* = lattice window | latticework, trellis

[Λεξικό Κριαρά]
*καφάσι* το. Δικτυωτό κιγκλίδωμα: διά το μη βλέπειν εις τον άλλον κάμνουν καφάσια εις τα σπίτια, κάγκελα πολλά (Βακτ. αρχιερ. 154). [<τουρκ. kafes. Η λ. στο Βλάχ. (_‑ια_) και σήμ.] 

[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
*καφάσι* [SUP]1[/SUP] το [kafási] Ο44 : 1. μικρό κιβώτιο, συνήθ. ξύλινο, με διάκενα για την τοποθέτηση και τη μεταφορά φρούτων και λαχανικών· τελάρο 1: _Ένα ~ πορτοκάλια / μήλα_. 2. ξύλινο δικτυωτό πλέγμα που το τοποθετούσαν στα παράθυρα των μουσουλμανικών σπιτιών ή στους γυναικωνίτες των χριστιανικών εκκλησιών για να προφυλάξουν τις γυναίκες από τα βλέμματα των ανδρών. [μσν. _καφάσι_ < τουρκ. kafes (από τα αραβ.) διαλεκτ. kafas -ι]






 

Πάνω από τη *μεσάντρα*, υπάρχει ο *γυναικωνίτης* (εικ.50), με καφασωτό μπροστά, για να μην βλέπουν οι άνδρες τις γυναίκες οι οποίες από εκεί παρακολουθούσαν τις συναντήσεις-συζητήσεις των ανδρών και αργότερα, συζητούσαν κατ΄ ιδίαν με τους άνδρες τους.

Ο γυναικωνίτης είχε και άλλη χρήση:

Όταν ερχόταν συμπεθεριό, οι άνδρες με τον υποψήφιο γαμπρό και τους συγγενείς τους, συζητούσαν στη μεγάλη σάλα και οι γυναίκες στο γυναικωνίτη, πίσω από τo καφασωτό και την αραχνοΰφαντη κουρτίνα, με την υποψήφια νύφη παρακολουθούσαν τις συζητήσεις, έβλεπαν το γαμπρό και την οικογένειά του και προσπαθούσαν να τους ψυχολογήσουν.

Στο τέλος, όταν οι άνδρες τα "βρίσκανε" (προίκα κ.λ.π), κατέβαινε η κοπελιά και, εάν της άρεσε ο γαμπρός, έφτιαχνε καφέ και του σερβίριζε, εάν ήταν γλυκός, γινόταν το συμπεθεριό, εάν ήταν πικρός (σκέτος), δε γινόταν συμπεθεριό και έφευγαν "άπρακτοι".

Εδώ είχαμε το τραγελαφικό, να μην άρεσε στη μεγάλη κόρη και να άρεσε στη δεύτερη ο γαμπρός και σπάνια μεν, αλλά γεγονός δε, να παντρεύεται, κατά παράβαση των εθίμων και αρχών της εποχής, η δεύτερη κόρη πριν από την πρώτη, για να "αποκαταστήσουν πιο γρήγορα τα κορίτσια"...

Το έθιμο διατηρείται και σήμερα στα βάθη της Ανατολής.

Ξενάγηση στον Πύργο του Τσικαλιώτη


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2013)

...
Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μετά τα ex agenda καφασωτά, ο ηλεκτρολόγος με το μαλλί τη φωνή-κλαρίνο :


----------



## bernardina (Aug 23, 2013)

Πίσω στα πυκνά τα *καφάσια*
σαν τη δαιμονισμένη γυρνά,
χρόνια το γλυκό παλικάρι
περιμένει τη Σεράχ κι αγρυπνά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για την επεξήγηση, εγώ φανταζόμουνα ότι τα παράθυρα είχαν προεξοχή σε σχήμα καφασιού του μανάβη


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 23, 2013)

Η συζήτηση για τα καφασωτά παράθυρα (#13, #14, #16, #17) αυτονομήθηκε, εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2013)

Το μαλλί-κλαρίνο έχει πλέον το δικό του άσμα — κι ο κλαρινογαμπρισμός απέκτησε τον ύμνο του:


----------

